# Weird Grass I.D.



## mnikon (Jun 7, 2018)

Hey all! New here but have been following quite awhile. I am looking for some help identifying some really weird looking grass in my lawn. It seems to be located near one of my gutters but the patch also spreads well beyond that area. It is a perennial grass that comes and goes just fine with the rest of the lawn(KBG,Fescue,Rye). However, it has a silver green appearance in the sunlight, lays lower when the lawn is overgrown and visibly has a wider blade. While I understand glyphosate is likely my only option I figured I would see if anyone knew exactly what this was just because I'm curious and possibly what other options may exist. What a better place to ask than TLF!


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Welcome!

Try this link:

http://turfid.ncsu.edu/ItemID.aspx?orderID=GR&orderDesc=Grass

I checked off what I could see from your photos, and the only return was creeping bentgrass. If this is an accurate identification, Tenacity (mesotrione) will selectively remove it from cool season turf.


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

Bentgrass typically is more smothering and creates dense patches than what I see in your turf, so I am a bit doubtful.


----------



## mnikon (Jun 7, 2018)

It's definitely not bentgrass from my experience. I've been down that road with this lawn already.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Fescue?


----------



## LawnNerd (Sep 2, 2017)

Looks like your good old standard ky 31 fescue. You can only remove by pulling or glyphosate.


----------



## mnikon (Jun 7, 2018)

LawnNerd said:


> Looks like your good old standard ky 31 fescue. You can only remove by pulling or glyphosate.


I think u hit the nail on the head! :thumbup: thanks!


----------



## mnikon (Jun 7, 2018)

Here's a little update on this situatuon. I know we were thinking KY 31 Fescue at first. However, now that a couple more weeks have passed and the heat is setting in this grass is really struggling. It also looks a lot different now than in the original pics. It has become this stemmy/leggy growth with thick compacted leaves towards the top. I have posted a few pics of a few struggling pieces as well as one that still appears to be doing fine. I am leaning more towards the bentgrass mentioned before now as I have started to noticed it spreading through stolons above ground. Let me know some more thoughts guys. Appreciate it.


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

Definitely not bent grass. Bent grass is very low growing 1-2" and forms almost a carpet.

It also doesn't have roots like a fescue. Fescue roots are very long, this is why it tolerated heat in the transition zones better than kbg or PRG.

Did it ever go to seed?


----------



## mnikon (Jun 7, 2018)

No seed heads that ive seen in the 3 years I've been here. Appears to be spreading by stolons. Was hoping to not have to RoundUp large sections of the lawn to get rid of this mess.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

This looks like Orchardgrass to me. Compare to the images in these website. If it is, then round up, sorry.

https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/weeds-in-turf/orchardgrass/

http://purdueturftips.blogspot.com/2015/06/weed-of-month-for-may-2015-is.html


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 17, 2018)

I would agree with G-man. No selective control for this type.


----------

